# Tech Company Identifies Marijuana Strains With Artificial Intelligence



## FruityBud (Apr 27, 2011)

Ever wonder what type of marijuana you have? There's an app for that, and it's called StrainBrain-the newest creation from the Medical Cannabis Network (MCN). At StrainBrain.com, medical marijuana patients can upload pictures of their cannabis, and the web application will use a proprietary software system (similar to facial recognition technology) to automatically identify the strain and its medical uses, show locations where the strain can be purchased legally, and provide strain suggestions for similar strains. This is the first time in history that facial recognition technology has been applied to the cannabis industry, making StrainBrain the most sophisticated marijuana reviews site ever created.

"StrainBrain is breaking new ground for the medical marijuana industry. It combines the latest technology to give patients a new level of visibility into their medicine, letting them know exactly what strain they have, and helping them find a legal source to purchase it from," said Jason Draizin, CEO of MCN. "This is especially valuable for patients who receive their medicine from dispensaries or caregivers that don't provide detailed product information. And for patients who unfortunately are still resorting to the black market-which I would imagine provides little to no information about the product."

StrainBrain uses a unique algorithm and proprietary image recognition technology to calculate the cannabinoid profile of each strain to determine possible matches in StrainBrain's comprehensive cannabis catalog. It then supplies detailed information about that specific strain, including medical uses and real laboratory data identifying its chemical composition.

Not only can it identify the exact type of green goodness in each uploaded picture, it will also launch a strain suggestion tool to identify other strains that users may like. The app considers pricing, medical uses and other people's preferences when providing strain suggestions.

Additionally, StrainBrain is fully integrated with MCN's recently acquired PotLocator.com dispensary directory. This will allow real-time, location-based dispensary menu data to be displayed for each strain, giving users the power to compare prices and choose the best place to go to legally purchase medical marijuana.

StrainBrain is a web based application, but soon to follow is a mobile-based app which will be available at the iTunes store later in 2011. Learn more at hxxp://www.StrainBrain.com.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6zkzrvz*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL--no way that I believe that a computer can identify a strain by a picture.  There are simply too many strains out there now with way too many pheno types. :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Apr 27, 2011)

I am with THG.....no way.


----------



## jandi421 (Apr 27, 2011)

I checked to make sure this wasn't posted on april fool's day


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 27, 2011)

my iphone wont recognize an apple charge cable from 2004. I highly doubt this can accurately tell me what i just packed


----------



## niteshft (Apr 27, 2011)

Just another snake oil vendor.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 28, 2011)

i uploaded a picture of my face to them and they said my name was Leloo and that i was a "meat popsicle".

wow - their top secret space age strain recognition technology found me out!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 28, 2011)

:laugh: :**:  (Why is the "**" icon sensored?  It's YOUR icon!)  Seriously, this is garbage.  Ever seen bricked weed?  It all looks the same, it tastes the same and smells the same, even if it is completely different genetics.


----------



## MedicalTomatoes (May 1, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, how can a pic tell the difference when age can make all weed look the same. Even the same strain can have different effects if it's gone through different conditions. I had some brick before that I decided to risk legal trouble in order to provide an occassional surprise of lost and found bud. I placed a solid piece in various places in my car, stupid... I know. I screwed up the clutch and had to have it towed, forgetting I had any left from the stash. About 2 weeks later during the July heat in an unventilated car, I found the bud while looking for books for church (while car was in parking lot of repair shop). I noticed that it looked slightly different and it was so tightly pressed that I needed scissors to seperate for the bowl. Just about a thumb tip from tip to first nuckle lasted me for almost a week. 1 hit about 10 times a day for 5 days. I guess it was accidentially cured.


----------

